# Remington 1911 R1 Rear Sight Removal



## tigerfan (Nov 13, 2018)

Gentlemen, I'm looking for a gunsmith that can remove my rear sight on my Remington 1911 R1.  I am in Forsyth County.  I heard good things about Andy Gazaway, but I do not have any info (email address, etc) for him.  So I am not sure if he is still gunsmithing.

I have tried the tools that I have and they do not appear to fit perfectly so I'd rather not complicate the issue.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 13, 2018)

You'll find closer but you wont find much better. Bob's Custom Firearms, Palmetto, GA, 770-463-4140 .


----------



## tigerfan (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks Ruger.  I'll save that info for sure (for future, larger projects).  I tried calling Bullseye and GA Gun Club as well, but they have not responded yet.


----------



## 300 Mag (Nov 16, 2018)

The number I have for Andy Gazaway 770-576-0011, not sure if he is still around though.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 17, 2018)

Put the slide in a vice padded with wood,leather, rubber etc. Use a brass or hardwood rod and tap out the rear sight.
That is all!


----------



## tigerfan (Nov 27, 2018)

frankwright said:


> Put the slide in a vice padded with wood,leather, rubber etc. Use a brass or hardwood rod and tap out the rear sight.
> That is all!



Thanks.  Didn't realize the screw was just a tension screw.


----------

